# Assignment #28 Halloween or Fall



## Nikon Fan (Oct 31, 2005)

Everyone should be able to get it on this in some way or another, if you don't like halloween then shoot fall stuff...new assignment will be posted next monday, remember to post new pics only...


----------



## LaFoto (Oct 31, 2005)

OK, easy enough, and it calls for a QUICK reply since these decorations are in front of our house ONLY this night. Absolutely ONLY.
Covers Halloween and the previous assignment that no one took up in one


----------



## mentos_007 (Oct 31, 2005)

ok... and what if we don't have halloween here?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!? grrrr


----------



## LaFoto (Oct 31, 2005)

Then you take "...or fall" !


----------



## geoffros (Oct 31, 2005)

what if we dont have halloween and its summer?


----------



## elsaspet (Oct 31, 2005)

Just a cute kid I saw dressed for Halloween........


----------



## Nikon Fan (Oct 31, 2005)

geoffros said:
			
		

> what if we dont have halloween and its summer?



Then take a pic that would represent halloween or fall in some way...be creative


----------



## Nytmair (Nov 1, 2005)

by LaFoto's request, here's mine


----------



## CrazyAva (Nov 1, 2005)




----------



## immski (Nov 1, 2005)

here is a first to represent the "or Fall" aspect.


----------



## Chiller (Nov 2, 2005)

CrazyAva said:
			
		

>



Schmokin shot.  Is this in a pro haunt, or someones lawn.  Very well done.


----------



## Marm (Nov 2, 2005)




----------



## kilifila66 (Nov 4, 2005)

geoffros said:
			
		

> what if we dont have halloween and its summer?



Or you could show what fall is like where you live...
I would like it if fall looked like summer and winter looked like spring   Damn Nebraska bad weather.


----------



## noworyz (Nov 4, 2005)

here is a picture of a pumkin we carved that has my websites logo!

website: www.egriz.com


----------



## Corry (Nov 4, 2005)

Cool Pumpkin!  I like it! 

Hey...you've been here since 2003, and you only have 45 posts?  What's up with that?  You should have like...waaaaay more than me!


----------



## Jmart_88 (Nov 5, 2005)

all i could find that was kinda fall-y


----------



## LaFoto (Nov 5, 2005)

With November finally around, there are not too many real "fall impressions" left, you know, those that are characterised by the typical colours. Today I went out to look for what is still there, and this is what I came home with:






But the colours are fading and the trees are changing rapidly. Some cling to their foliage...






... others have taken up their winter design:






And now I must go and rake away all those (not from these trees, they were a bit of a drive away, but very similar ones) away from our lawn :roll: (to soon be finding as many again, for the big oak in the neighbours' garden are still quite ... erm ... promising, with regards to my leaf-raking activities...


----------



## greensthings (Nov 5, 2005)

(all pictures are clickable to enlarge to full size...reccomended)
Pumpkin Patch




geese flying south




Full Moon


----------



## LaFoto (Nov 6, 2005)

Some more "fall" impressions as I saw them this afternoon:


----------



## Chiller (Nov 7, 2005)

Lafoto...I love the last shot in the second series...the mushrooms are amazing .   Very nice, and the angle is killer.


----------



## noworyz (Nov 7, 2005)

core_17 said:
			
		

> Cool Pumpkin!  I like it!
> 
> Hey...you've been here since 2003, and you only have 45 posts?  What's up with that?  You should have like...waaaaay more than me!



I don't know.  I forgot about the site for a while then found it again.  I should post more and put more pictures up!

I'm only a few posts behind ya


----------



## darin3200 (Nov 7, 2005)




----------



## CrazyAva (Nov 14, 2005)

Chiller said:
			
		

> Schmokin shot.  Is this in a pro haunt, or someones lawn.  Very well done.


A friend of mine invited me over to hang out and her neighbors and her always set up their yards combined and that was actually in her neighbors yard, that girl is like 13 and it was her idea, she set up that whole section of the yard.  I set up the tripod and said, don't move until I say ok   They did a great job huh?  I was loving the atmosphere.


----------



## Jeff Canes (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## CrazyAva (Nov 18, 2005)

Wow, where the heck is that huge fountain?


----------



## ScoobyRoo20 (Nov 19, 2005)

Here's my picture for the Halloween/Fall contest. Enjoy.






I call this one "Let me down"


----------



## Jeff Canes (Sep 19, 2007)

bump


----------



## Bluhmja (Nov 13, 2007)




----------



## forceofnature (Nov 17, 2007)

Here is one.


----------



## Goldeeno (Nov 27, 2007)

i know its very late, but though it was fitting, so i hope you get to enjoy this photo, as much as i enjoyed the punch


----------



## Ronman (Dec 9, 2007)

Serving up some North GA, Blueridge Mtn color. Taken about 3 wks ago, the Oaks and Gums were the main donors of orange and red.


----------

